# Any ideas?



## WhisperintheWind (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright, I've been on Zoloft for 3 years...I've asserted to the neurologist that I don't believe it's been helping, but he said to me several times that it did and I just didn't notice.I have severe anxiety, mild depression, mild social anxiety, and IBS-D. From what I understand, Zoloft is more catered to depression and IBS-C. With my anxiety, I also have trouble sleeping.I've looked at amitryptaline, but I'm hesitant about it as it's the anti-depressant that ended up killing one of my favorite musicians, folkie Nick Drake, but I'm almost fascinated by it. I don't think it's the one for me though, as it seems to be more of an anti-depressant.My IBS hasn't been too bad the past few months--it's been in a remission. I still might get it when I eat something I really shouldn't--milk seems to make me bloated, and beef (hamburgers, steak) seem to give me slight attacks. But in the past week, with nerves over college, I've had d since Friday...only today did it actually start to stop. I even had a bit on Monday and Tuesday after taking Imodium each day.What does anyone think? Suggestions? Advice? Should I let my doctor make the call?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

desipramine is similar to amitryptaline but tends to have fewer side effects, so that may be an option. It has been used for IBS (it was the antidepressant chosen for the clinical trial I was in that compared Cog. Behav.Therapy with an antidepressant).Usually with the tricyclics the dose for IBS is lower than the doses used for depression, and while that lowers the side effects it may not control the depression as well.Cymbalta is a newer drug that tends to be more likely to constipate than cause diarrhea and is also approved for pain syndromes and seems to work well for some IBSers. It is an SNRI rather than an SSRI.


----------



## WhisperintheWind (Aug 31, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> desipramine is similar to amitryptaline but tends to have fewer side effects, so that may be an option. It has been used for IBS (it was the antidepressant chosen for the clinical trial I was in that compared Cog. Behav.Therapy with an antidepressant).Usually with the tricyclics the dose for IBS is lower than the doses used for depression, and while that lowers the side effects it may not control the depression as well.Cymbalta is a newer drug that tends to be more likely to constipate than cause diarrhea and is also approved for pain syndromes and seems to work well for some IBSers. It is an SNRI rather than an SSRI.


Would trycyclics work for anxiety though? Anxiety is my major problem which triggers everything else.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been given a tablet called Buspar its for anxiety and is taken every day 3 times a day, unlike diazapam it is not addictive, Diazapam is a take as required, and the Buspar daily, so calms the overall anxiety, i take 1 x 5mg tablets 3 times a day, they can be increased to 1 x 10mg three times a day after 2 weeks. I have been on them for 1 week now and it has started to help.


----------



## WhisperintheWind (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll be making the appointment most likely tomorrow. I'll be sure to voice my concerns and symptoms to the doctor. I'll let everyone know how it went--thanks for the concern once again!


----------

